# my tetras aren't eating



## velocitygirl (Oct 4, 2009)

I have a 10 g tank with a betta 4 neon tetras, and a rubber lip pleco. All of the fish are getting along, and seem happy. My problem is that I don't think my tetras are eating. They are fed flakes, but they don't seem to notice the the food until most of it has sank to the bottom. They never come up to the top of the tank, so I let the flake sink for them. There has to be a better way to feed them. Am I doing it right? I just don't want them nipping my betta. Please help!


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

The neons may be frightened of the betta; I have seen betta eat small neons. If the neons feel threatened, they are unlikely to venture up into the tank, preferring the comparative "safety" lower down. And if this is the case, they are under stress, and that can lead to other health problems.

Byron.


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

Either what Byron said. Or if you have it available locally, offer them frozen foods such as Daphina or Artemia's and see if they like that better then the flakes. I have found many many times over & over again that my fish seem do do much better and eat much better with a variety of frozen foods rather then flakes, so then I gave up feeding flakes (also they colors became much more vivid).


----------

